# I need your help to find out another type



## tommy1998 (Feb 12, 2016)

first thing first, it's been a couple of years since i discovered MBTI and since then i've always tried to find out what 

type it is . the one i'm trying to understand and figure out ... it's me i don't know for you guys but the hardest person

for me to actually understand is myself i don't know if there's someone like me out there and i don't know if this has 

something to do with my intrapersonnal intelligence that may be low ... or even maybe that i'm lying to myself 

because i don't want to be a single type but after all those years this has to end , i've been thinking too much

about this and now i'm too confuse to tell what type i really am . i wish you'll have an easy time with that well ... 

sometimes i consider myself to have more than one personnality(i mean that i can be very different from time to 

time and from people to people , i can really adapt my self to the people that i'm with without forcing myself )and 

maybe it's because that i'm only 17 ? that i have so much of a hard time . i'll begin a description of me



in the description i'll talk about what are/were my goals , pastimes, talent , opinions about things , qualities and 

flaws that i have , and what i like and don't on a person , thing ect , and finally what people say of me


MY GOALS : i want to be rich and to be a great salesman i want to live a life full of adventure and nice people to be 

with i want an exciting life full of joy i want to live a dangerous one ( I know that may sound crazy ) but i want to

live my life at it's fullest 


PASTIMES: i love playing guitar , singing , dancing , make people laugh , i love to know how things work 

(Cars, guns , planes , humans(both psychologically,biomecanically) , MBTI , solar system , politics (left ,right ))

well almost anything that can be analyzed and love to talk about almost any topics (astrology , marketing , 

psychology , many more science ) even if it's tabou i love to debate too my parents think i'm obstinate and stubborn 

i think on the contrary i'm open-minded to whatever they have to say and i think i'm argumenting more than persisting 

with no reason . i love to drive cars , ski-doo, pretty much anything with an engine and do sports that one can go 

really fast like (skiing) ect at parties i like to sing and dance and be playful and have some fun ... well some would 

say that i'm showing off in front of girls haha but anyway . sometimes i spend the whole night reading about 

subject that i listed above ... that's it and like to get my hands dirty in my engines by dissamblings them and to know what is for what



Talents : back at highschool i wasn't very good at anything except music because i just didn't like it(school not music) and was 

always daydreaming but not a long time ago i understood that i had some talents of my own that not everybody

possessed like reading and understanding people , really i could guess and understand a lot of things about people like their past , 

their behavior towards something , why they did this and that and i'm often really accurate i knew what to say to 

get what i wanted , after realizing it i took selling classes that i left 6 months after i entered ... i also am good 

in playing guitar in the way that i learned very quickly , i'm good at analyzing things and people like sherlock 

holmes in the movies haha .. not as good as him though . i have some good reflexes too but more like unconcsious 

reflexes in the way that i don't control it 



Opinions about things : ok let's start with this one : if i see a movie that i don't like i can get over my feelings 

judge it with impersonals critics and i let my self know that it is possible that the movie is good even though i don't 

like it ... i can judge the performance of the actors and be fair and not be like, they are all very bad actors just 

because i didn't like it . i can do this with everything . this is why i can jump in the shoe of someone else to 

understand him and defend his point about something even if it's scandalous where everyone else would hate him 

because of his opinion about a certain topic i can get over my feelings and not be blinded by them even if i have an opinion 

myself about the topic , i can debate facts and explain why is that . it doesn't mean that i don't have emotions like 

if i like an actor i dont need fact to like him 



Qualities : i am funny , i can be warm with those in needs , i can make a good listenner and a good promblem 

solver i can be both an extravert and introvert i know i must have a preference but i don't know ,i am very playful

i guess i can be very charming and charismatic as i can make a good powerpoint in front of others i am colorful 

i am the , most optimistic that i know . i can really adapt to everyone like being more deep and warm with those

those that i feel the need to be this way and playful and spontaneous with others . i'm really good getting everyone 

together and not letting anyone aside and i don't look like analyser at all at the outside 



flaw: yes of course i gotta have some 

first of all i am the most unorganize guy in the whole universe 

i can be pretty aggressive when you step on my feet and you go too far

i can't focus on things that doesn't interests me like school 

unfortunately i don't see psychology a way of helping people even if i do sometimes i see it more like a way to gain 

knowledge 

i'm not a good listenner because of my will to help others but more like a way to understand more and more of the 

human behavior of course it comes in handy when i want to help someone like parents and friends 

i can be very manipulative  sometimes 

i never finish what i start i lose interrest on any thing that i start like selling classes , muay thai classes , soccer ,

i am not much of a determined person 

i work mostly on burst of energy and mood- that can be annoying 

i daydream when i'm not interrested 

i can be very cruel sometimes with people 

that's that 




THINGS THAT I DONT LIKE 

i hate people who debate only based on their feelings with no logical reasons¸

i hate overprotective people towards their child and pet ect ( why because most of the times it's not their child/pet 

they are protecting it's themselves from not being afraid of something that probably not gonna happen , by doing 

so they destroy their lifes and the ones that they try to protect and they doing all this unconsciously

i hate too cold hearted people ( i met someone back in the days at schools : he used to dislike fat people just 

because it was their fault that they are in situation like this he was never thinking about the person's mind he used to laughat them right in their face 



that's all i'm done 

Ps : my english isnt 100 % good so i hope you could understand it all 

maybe i'm not totally done maybe i'll just add some info that may not be here for now


----------



## tommy1998 (Feb 12, 2016)

i would add that people say about me that i'm original , resourceful , very imaginative


----------



## tommy1998 (Feb 12, 2016)

I also say even if i adapt well i seem more introvert than pure extravert like even if i like to be center of attention and say speech and more extravert than introverts


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

tommy1998 said:


> first thing first, it's been a couple of years since i discovered MBTI and since then i've always tried to find out what
> 
> type it is . the one i'm trying to understand and figure out ... it's me i don't know for you guys but the hardest person
> 
> for me to actually understand is myself


Can be.

....



> that's all i'm done
> 
> Ps : my english isnt 100 % good so i hope you could understand it all
> 
> maybe i'm not totally done maybe i'll just add some info that may not be here for now


Fair enough. 

English is fine. Fun to read, Tommy!









Impression is high Ni; and, Ni Dom. So INFJ or INTJ. Ease in reading others and musical interests inclines to INFJ. But, at 17, and with such a strong Ni, no guarantees.

You can check out descriptions for each type from three different sources and decide 
whether and how well INFJ or INTJ fits.


*The Protector/Counselor/Advocate*
INFJ from ... *P*ersonalitypage *H*umanmetrics *16*personalities*


The Mastermind/Scientist/Architect*
INTJ from ... *P*ersonalitypage *H*umanmetrics *16*personalities


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

xxTP/xSFJ


----------



## tommy1998 (Feb 12, 2016)

well you could be right but i thought those were like the less playful especially the intj i'll go read about it


----------



## tommy1998 (Feb 12, 2016)

tommy1998 said:


> well you could be right but i thought those were like the less playful especially the intj i'll go read about it


SiFan


----------



## tommy1998 (Feb 12, 2016)

karmachameleon said:


> xxTP/xSFJ


Yes of xxTP would be more accurate i think


----------



## tommy1998 (Feb 12, 2016)

the ones that i'm almost 100 % i'm not are SJ because they seek security but then maybe i'm wrong


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Is this the thread you wanted me to look at? Maybe ESXP? 

How important are the facts to you? Does it bother you when someone presents theory as fact? 

When talking to someone do you want to know the who, what, when, where, etc.? 

What were your favorite subjects in school? History, math,...and why? what subjects were your least favorite and why?

what goes through your mind when you're thrown into a type of situation you've never experienced before? 

What can convince you to believe in a new idea?

Do you hate when movies that don't have a solid ending/ending left open for interpretation?

How much do you like closure? 

Do you like editing papers? If so, why? Do you look for grammar mistakes, how a sentence could be shortened, how the message could become clearer, how the writer could use less offensive language, etc?

How much do you notice your physical environment? 

What types of behaviors offend you? 

Where does your inspiration come from?

Say you’re in school and have to do a group presentation. Do you offer a presentation idea that you've already done for another class, or something you've never done before? 

What's your role in a group project? The organizer, the barnstormer, the one who sees the impracticalities in others ideas, the one who takes into account if others will be offended by group presentation, etc.?

What can your group members count on you for? What qualities do you have that the other group members lack?

So in college I did a counseling program where students would learn the counseling theories and then counsel each other. The "clients" always told me I had such a calming effect on them but I also sometimes had problem keeping the conversation linear-Ne. Like I would start out with one topic then jump to another...then go back to original topic. Lol. I wonder...say you were a counselor what do you think the client would say they like about you? And would they say you move around a lot, are stiff, fidget, etc.? 

How much do you like routines?

Do you like to-do lists?

How aware of your bodily needs are you? 

Is it hard being on time for you? 

Do you hate when assignments are "too vague" or "too specific?"


----------



## tommy1998 (Feb 12, 2016)

Kitty23 said:


> Is this the thread you wanted me to look at? Maybe ESXP?
> 
> How important are the facts to you? Does it bother you when someone presents theory as fact?
> 
> ...


first of all i'd like to thank you i did'nt expect you would put so much time with me ok i'll anwser your quiz


----------



## tommy1998 (Feb 12, 2016)

Kitty23 said:


> Is this the thread you wanted me to look at? Maybe ESXP?
> 
> How important are the facts to you? Does it bother you when someone presents theory as fact?
> 
> ...


Ok 


Facts for me can be really fun like Body Facts: 52 Facts about Your Body ←FACTSlides→ facts for they are like quick ways to learn something cool 

like did you know that neutron stars are so dense that only a cm3 of it can weight as much as pyramid of giza i'm not sure if this 

is a fact i hope so haha . i think both theory and fact can be useful and fun to know or think about ( each question that i dont anwser correctly just 

tell me and i'll reanwser it )



if i'm talking to someone i dont know if i understand that one well anyway let's say if i'm talking to someone about someone else who did 

something funny or whatever i'd like to know who is he and when he did it .

favorite subjects science and music and gym because those were the ones that i was the best at ( science because i loved to 

gain knowledge about something and use that knowledge to build a crane , electric car .... i loved the practical side of my science 

class but also the theory about planet and stars like neutron star and it's incredible density and how powerful the human body can 

be , gym (i dont know the name in english but you know the class that let you play hockey and football) i loved it because even though i 

didnt play outside the class unlike my friends who were playing in a team i was very good for some one who didnt train 

i was even the fastest among my friend . and music because i loved it when girls were listenning to me and my friends while 

we were playing and having so much fun 


least favorite even though i loved science , i hated math with all those boring problem to do they were all the same i was not 

very good at it. because it required me to do work outside of the class .... and thats a problem ... the part that i was good with was the mental calculation 

its strange because when you look at it ... the mathematical intelligence im pretty good at that when you list the requirements

Logical/Mathematical Intelligence well i think ( abstract thinker , good with mental 

calculation , good at strategy games , wonder how things works ... but i dont know the math class i hated it , it was so boring all

those notebook full of problem that i never did .. wierd because i like to solve problem but only when the subject interrests me 

french class i hated it . the only things that i liked were laughing with my friend , talk with them , flirting with the teacher 

(she was so hot ) but it never worked hahah... also when we were to debate on a subject i was really good at it and i was the very 

best ( my trick was to scream each time someone was trying to say something  hahah ...yeah the things that i hated 

were reading books about things that i didnt give a shit about, inventing story ( even though i was very good to make a good story ) 

but i didnt have the patience to revise and correct it. i was good at french ( my primary language ) but hated it all those rules 

about why we write a word a specific way and not MY WAY !!!! haha i was very good at english too but not because of the class 

that didnt like . only because my best friend ( fully billingual) convince me that movies were better in their original language 

and he was right since then i only watch movies in english at least the american-British and all .

History because of all the useless dates that i was supposed to learn by heart in 1 day because i didnt want to earlier . they were 

things in history that i liked like when the history was actually told as a story and when were to learn different type of 

gouvernement like ( monarchy , democracy,) and way to think like ( capitalism , communism ) and the way politics was divided in 

two half ( left right and center ) hhaha... i remember having fun to know how these works what was their difference and all 



when im thrown into a situation that i never experienced before ok 

im excited because i know ill find a way to push my self and if i dont itll be just another nice story to tell 

i think new experiences is just another name for school of life and it so much more fun than school


not so long ago i was still 17 i just had my car and i bought a very cheap so it was not a high quality car 

i was on my way to my new after-grade job and i suddenly had problem with the fuel intake i couldnt go any faster than 20 kmh 

on a 100 kmh highway speed limit yeah there was a beautiful queue right behind me hahaah i couldnt stop there was no places to park i just drove all way

to my job at 20kmh hahaha it was really funny ( well for me ) but i learned the problem and now i know how to deal with it



what can convince me to believe in a new idea 


it depends ... for some situation like gouvernemental - its long term pros 

for other that might be those

its originality 

its ingeniousity 

when i believe that it is smart 

when i believe that it can make people laugh ( like halloween costume)

when all those are reunite together



MOVIES 

I dont hate movies with the ending like they lived happily ever after but its not exciting to me 

thats why i like movies like starwars and marvel because there is no end to the possibillites of the creatures that can exist 

or the power that can be obtain by lets say iron man there will always be a new suit with new abilities... i hope i anwsered it well


Closure i dont really work for it , i find it boring to know there is no contuinity to whatever were talking about 


editing paper i dont care about it ... if you could see the amount of red i see on the text that im writting right now you would 

probably charge right in the screen ....


physical environnement 

its hard to tell 

because i would say that i have a hard time noticing new things with my eyes because if lets say .. my mother buy something like a 

flower put it on the counter of the kitchen it could take me 6month to 1 year and half to say hey you bought a new flower and 

then she says euhh its been like two years that i bought it hahah but ... i dont know if were all like that i dont think so though 

my other senses are well develloped to notice any new things like instantly generally im the first to notice that someone change 

recipe of their meals , or the first one to smell someone who farted haha or the first one to feel the tiny droplet on my body

( all the time i say oh no its raining ! , and then everybody says what are you talking about yeah its raining hhaah anyway 


my hearing too but that does not come naturally to me i learned it from music and tuning my guitar 





type of behavior that offend me 

there are a few 

the word offend can alters (piss me off , ect) 


My best friend will always be my best friend and i love him but he has natural ways to piss me off 

exemple 

he is a step by step guy , a always by the book and it is very very frustrating and i think thats what limits him well 

there was a time when i invited him home to sleep over like usual we used to play ps3 .. whatever the thing is we were bored 

and we decided to go out , he went to the bathroom and i said to myself well ill shut down both ps3 just when he entered the 

room he saw me shut down his ps3 by the button https://i.ytimg.com/vi/n1q0ERzr0UU/maxresdefault.jpg he gone so mad 

he said that that button is to start the ps3 and not to shut it down .......................i couldnt believe how pathetic he was i just 

couldnt believe my ears it was frustrating to know that my friend was upset about the last thing i would think of to be upset about 

i didnt know if i should kill him or just throw his ps3 against the wall . even if the button is made for starting the ps3 i couldnt believe 

that he would think that it could do any harm to the ps3 anyway .he used to have his own way to shut it down .... quit the game 

shut down the ps3 with the controller hahaha on the contrary i would just switch it off or unplug it haaha 

sometimes it so boring to have a friend like him but he has his pros like everybody its my bestfriend 





another behavior

My best friend again yeah ( if you wonder why it is even my friend well i dont know its undescriptible)


Sometimes i wonder if he thinks his cats are human babies 

even then its so frustrating 

he is like over the gap of (the over protective freak that i want to punch in the face til my fist touch the wall behind him ) 

he is so annoying its incredible 

there was this time that i was just playing with one of his cat and then we were like watching each other (the cat and me )

like some sort of predator hahah anyway i was just kidding and his cat didnt bother 

and he says ( ok stop i was said what ^ why ^ he said that he doesnt like to be watch like that .....i became a man with no word

i couldnt possibly think that he just said that for a second i was seeing myself take that motherfucka by the tail and smash him 

against the corner of the wall ) BUT I BELIEVE GOD GAVE THE STRENGHT TO RESTRAIN MY SELF AND LISTEN TO REASON hahaha

yeah


Now i want you to tell me what do you think about both situations and tell who is crazy ( of course i didnt smash the cat and didnt 

throw the ps3 but in both case he was being really defensive yelled at me i couldnt help i yelled twice as strong until i feel he was 

mentally crushed and then never talk about this (even though i know that this is not the right way and even though i know that he probably has

some unsolved problem with his life that makes him so fragile to the change or disturbance i just want you to know that i know all that stuff 

i just couldnt help it )

Another behavior 


is when someone is yelling at me or threatning me or try to silence by intimidation even if the guy is like armed to the teeth i,ll jump

right at his throat and not kidding i would prefer get stabbed than be submitted by someone ( even if i know that its not the right way to

deal with it even if saying wow big guy its ok i dont want any trouble lets calm down ok im sorry if i offended you could be more appropriate) i cant help it 

i become another person like hulk hahah 

another behavior 


this behavior makes me less aggressive than those before but it pisses me off anyway

i fell in love with a girl when was like 12 and until i was 16 ive always been in love with her she didnt know 

anyway i used to comfort her when she was depressed well it was not a depression she was just very soft 

but then i realize than she was so selfish that she never saw me loving her i was very sad that all of this because not 

intentionnally she was so into her own emotions and couldnt see those of her friends ( i was friendzone , another great periode of 

my life, its not like she was mean or something she was very sweet but without knowing she didnt care at all about every thing but 

her poor emotions 

today that discusts me 

another behavior 

i hate people who scandalize everything that is less normal than the average normal like its the end of the world 

i hate narrowsighted people who cant see further 

i dont hate but dislike people who believe the world is a danger 

Dislike people that cant laugh at joke that seen as racist , sexist whatever ( these jokes are funny im telling that im the less racist guy or sexist guy but i can laugh at them ohh !

PARENT TIME 

I dont like parents that forbid everything to their children like going to the park alone and say that the world is full of bad people 

thats why i dont want you to go (why i dont like them ^ ( because if there is a danger i believe the % of this danger to actually happen is not high 

enough to make children believe all sort of things like this by doing so you prevent the child to be free of his own future fears that you 

set for the rest of his life


thats it 





WELL i COUNT ON YOU TO TELL ME THAT YOU DONT AGREE WITH ME AND MY WAYS OF SEEING LIFE 

IM NOT GOING TO HATE YOU BECAUSE OF THIS EXCEPT MAYBE SMASH YOUR CAT AGAINST A WALL haha





my inspirations comes from what i want to become and ( talented ect ) becoming fruit loops amongt cheerios. and

be rich 






Presentation i would say something new


and my role euh ok 


i was the one who give a touch of originality and humour 

i cant help it i coudnt do a presentation without saying at least one joke haha 

i was the enthusiastic one well you get the point i was not the tree in the back ground  


the organizer would not like me so much because i was pretty much of an improviser and there was a possiblity that i may not 

even be there the day of the orals 


counselor you mean like salesman ^ 


I usually can adapt myself to the client if i have to sell to him

so client would probably find a new friend without caring about haha 

people usually say that i bring happiness and 


theres one thing that i have hard with is telling straight story with jumping ideas to ideas like you but even if this problem i think 

i doing pretty good



Routines not really thats why i left everything i started every class i took because there was this feeling of groundhog day that 

feels like overwhelming 


Bodily needs im not sure 

i dont know how to calculate it 




im always late that sad 





specific or vague that is hard to anwser because under heavy stress i seem to need more of a specific task but except for 

im known for doing things diffrently from others 


like my boss is like of i need to place these items there 

and im like why would it not be more attractive if it were placed there 


im really not sure that i anwsered this last one right ahahah

but anyway i hope i helped you to help me to find out who am i haah 



i hope you are not dead and had enough breath to read it all because i didnt place any punctuation



yeah dont forget to say what you got in mind about my friend (i want if im crazy or he is really a soldier like freak 

And also if this is possible try to guess his mbti type 



THANK YOU FOR READING AND NOT DYING IN THE PROCESS


----------



## tommy1998 (Feb 12, 2016)

and also if you have any knowledge in enneagram it could be nice to mine


----------



## tommy1998 (Feb 12, 2016)

To know mine*


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm just going to guess EXTP enneagram type 7, probably ESTP


----------



## tommy1998 (Feb 12, 2016)

Pifanjr said:


> I'm just going to guess EXTP enneagram type 7, probably ESTP


seriously hahha well thank you


----------



## tommy1998 (Feb 12, 2016)

Can you explain why ? 


How do you see it


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

tommy1998 said:


> Can you explain why ?
> 
> 
> How do you see it


It's based on how similar you seem to be to people I know, whose type I know, and my knowledge about MBTI, with some stereotypes mixed in. It's not a very foolproof method, but it's all I can do.
At least until I find a way to determine how someone thinks based on what they write. MBTI is about how you process information internally, I'm not sure how to gauge that accurately.


----------



## tommy1998 (Feb 12, 2016)

Pifanjr said:


> It's based on how similar you seem to be to people I know, whose type I know, and my knowledge about MBTI, with some stereotypes mixed in. It's not a very foolproof method, but it's all I can do.
> At least until I find a way to determine how someone thinks based on what they write. MBTI is about how you process information internally, I'm not sure how to gauge that accurately.


well thank you for you time Pifanjr


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hello! Sorry for late reply. I have been so sick with the flu. Here is my analysis:

"Facts for me can be really fun like Body Facts: 52 Facts about Your Body â†�FACTSlidesâ†’ facts for they are like quick ways to learn something cool" - Could be Te

"i think both theory and fact can be useful and fun to know or think about ( each question that i dont anwser correctly just tell me and i'll reanwser it )"- Sounds like maybe low Te or higher Ti

"if i'm talking to someone i dont know if i understand that one well anyway let's say if i'm talking to someone about someone else who did something funny or whatever i'd like to know who is he and when he did it" - Si or sensing

"favorite subjects science and music and gym because those were the ones that i was the best at ( science because i loved to 
gain knowledge about something and use that knowledge to build a crane , electric car .... i loved the practical side of my science class but also the theory about planet and stars like neutron star and it's incredible density and how powerful the human body can 
be " - You love the practical side of science and the theory part, which could suggest Ti. Liking the practical part though makes me think you are a sensor. 

"gym (i dont know the name in english but you know the class that let you play hockey and football) i loved it because even though i 
didnt play outside the class unlike my friends who were playing in a team i was very good for some one who didnt train" - Sounds like Se 

"i was even the fastest among my friend . and music because i loved it when girls were listenning to me and my friends while we were playing and having so much fun" - Sounds like Se...and ESXP types love to be the center of attention...and they are good at it XD 

"wonder how things works ... but i dont know the math class i hated it , it was so boring all those notebook full of problem that i never did .. wierd because i like to solve problem but only when the subject interrests me"- Wanting to know how things work is Ti yet Ti users only care if the subject interests them. 

"also when we were to debate on a subject i was really good at it and i was the very best ( my trick was to scream each time someone was trying to say something  hahah ...yeah the things that i hated"- NT types are known to be good debaters. Yet I am a good debater as well. 

"were reading books about things that i didnt give a shit about, inventing story ( even though i was very good to make a good story ) 
but i didnt have the patience to revise and correct it. i was good at french ( my primary language ) but hated it all those rules"- Maybe intuitive type. Low Si/ P type*How are you good at making a story? The plot? Character development? Describing the surroundings? *

"History because of all the useless dates that i was supposed to learn by heart in 1 day because i didnt want to earlier . they were 
things in history that i liked like when the history was actually told as a story and when were to learn different type of gouvernement like ( monarchy , democracy,) and way to think like ( capitalism , communism ) and the way politics was divided in two half ( left right and center ) hhaha... i remember having fun to know how these works what was their difference and all" - Low Si. Caring how things work is Ti. 

"when im thrown into a situation that i never experienced before ok"- Se over Si/ P type 

"i think new experiences is just another name for school of life and it so much more fun than school"- Se over Si/ P type 

"what can convince me to believe in a new idea. It depends ... for some situation like gouvernemental - its long term pros. For other that might be those its originality, its ingeniousity, when i believe that it is smart, when i believe that it can make people laugh ( like halloween costume), when all those are reunite together" - Sounds like an NT type....maybe just Ti and Fe. So either STP or NTP

"thats why i like movies like starwars and marvel because there is no end to the possibillites of the creatures that can exist. Or the power that can be obtain by lets say iron man there will always be a new suit with new abilities... i hope i anwsered it well" - Ne is all about having an explosion of several different possibilities at once. Se can look like Ne sometimes though. 

"Closure i dont really work for it , i find it boring to know there is no contuinity to whatever were talking about" - P type 

"editing paper i dont care about it ... if you could see the amount of red i see on the text that im writting right now you would probably charge right in the screen ...."- Low Si/No Si/ P type 

"because i would say that i have a hard time noticing new things with my eyes because if lets say .. my mother buy something like a 
flower put it on the counter of the kitchen it could take me 6month to 1 year and half to say hey you bought a new flower and 
then she says euhh its been like two years that i bought it hahah but ... i dont know if were all like that i dont think so though" - Could suggest introversion or/and intuition over sensing. 

"my other senses are well develloped to notice any new things like instantly generally im the first to notice that someone change 
recipe of their meals , or the first one to smell someone who farted haha or the first one to feel the tiny droplet on my body ( all the time i say oh no its raining ! , and then everybody says what are you talking about yeah its raining hhaah anyway" – Sensing 

"My best friend will always be my best friend and i love him but he has natural ways to piss me off. exemple: he is a step by step guy , a always by the book and it is very very frustrating and i think thats what limits him well"– Suggests you are not an STJ type! Lol Sounds like your friend is an XSTJ 

"there was a time when i invited him home to sleep over like usual we used to play ps3 .. whatever the thing is we were bored and we decided to go out , he went to the bathroom and i said to myself well ill shut down both ps3 just when he entered the room he saw me shut down his ps3 by the button https://i.ytimg.com/vi/n1q0ERzr0UU/maxresdefault.jpg he gone so mad he said that that button is to start the ps3 and not to shut it down .......................i couldnt believe how pathetic he was i just couldnt believe my ears it was frustrating to know that my friend was upset about the last thing i would think of to be upset about i didnt know if i should kill him or just throw his ps3 against the wall . even if the button is made for starting the ps3 i couldnt believe that he would think that it could do any harm to the ps3 anyway .he used to have his own way to shut it down .... quit the game shut down the ps3 with the controller hahaha on the contrary i would just switch it off or unplug it haaha sometimes it so boring to have a friend like him but he has his pros like everybody its my bestfriend" - I would agree with your friend in this situation. 

"Sometimes i wonder if he thinks his cats are human babies even then its so frustrating he is like over the gap of (the over protective freak that i want to punch in the face til my fist touch the wall behind him ) he is so annoying its incredible there was this time that i was just playing with one of his cat and then we were like watching each other (the cat and me )like some sort of predator hahah anyway i was just kidding and his cat didnt bother and he says ( ok stop i was said what ^ why ^ he said that he doesnt like to be watch like that .....i became a man with no word. i couldnt possibly think that he just said that for a second i was seeing myself take that motherfucka by the tail and smash him against the corner of the wall ) BUT I BELIEVE GOD GAVE THE STRENGHT TO RESTRAIN MY SELF AND LISTEN TO REASON hahaha" - Again I would agree with your friend in this situation.

“i fell in love with a girl when was like 12 and until i was 16 ive always been in love with her she didnt know anyway i used to comfort her when she was depressed well it was not a depression she was just very soft but then i realize than she was so selfish that she never saw me loving her i was very sad that all of this because not intentionnally she was so into her own emotions and couldnt see those of her friends ( i was friendzone , another great periode of my life, its not like she was mean or something she was very sweet but without knowing she didnt care at all about every thing but her poor emotions today that discusts me” – Sounds like a Fe user (you) who doesn’t understand a Fi user (the girl) 

"i dont hate but dislike people who believe the world is a danger. Dislike people that cant laugh at joke that seen as racist , sexist whatever ( these jokes are funny im telling that im the less racist guy or sexist guy but i can laugh at them ohh !" - Maybe thinking over feeling 

"PARENT TIME: “I dont like parents that forbid everything to their children like going to the park alone and say that the world is full of bad people thats why i dont want you to go (why i dont like them ^ ( because if there is a danger i believe the % of this danger to actually happen is not high enough to make children believe all sort of things like this by doing so you prevent the child to be free of his own future fears that you set for the rest of his life” – Maybe Se. You sound pretty fearless? 

So I would guess either ESTP or ENTP. I would also guess you are a type 7 on the enneagram. Possibly type 7 w6. 

Se and Ne can both be impulsive, it's just Se is the most impulsive. Se is physical-concrete. Ne is imagination-abstract. Se and Ne both like feeling excitement. Se- excited by physical/concrete ideas/impulses, or physical possibilities. Ne- excited about their abstract explosion of ideas. Ne users like pondering these many ideas out loud with others. Ne is non-linear so they sound random to non-ne users/low ne-users. But Se wants to do physical things RIGHT NOW without imaging them first. Ne wants to imagine all of the abstract possibilities first and then try them all out.

The intuition functions: 

Ni is about being able to see subconscious patterns and symbols. It analyzes the past, but then looks far out into the future. It is not sentimental or nostalgic like Si. It looks for the deeper symbols and patterns. Ni finds one idea and builds on it over time. Ni users talk streamlined/one thing at a time. Ni is linear. On the other hand, Ne is about possibilities, more so several possibilities at once, the "what could be and what if's." It looks for broad shallow patterns and symbols. Ne users tend to talk about possibilities and sound random. Ne is non-linear. Ni and Ne are both abstract. 

The sensing functions: 

Se and Si are both sensing functions. So both want/use concrete-empirically experienced data. Se wants to live in the right now. When playing a video game you have played before Se just thinks about that moment. It doesn't think "Oh how did I win this game last time?" like a Si user would. Se doesn't care about all the joy you got from playing that same game before. What matters is RIGHT NOW. It wants to discover as it goes. It's good at improvising. It doesn't think about the past or future, just right now. A Se user sees a bird. All they think is "Wow, a bird." They are the adrenaline junkies-race car drivers. Se wants to go on adventures, be spontaneous, be reckless, and impulsive. Se is not scared of trying anything new. Think Harry Potter-either ISFP or ISTP. 

Si on the other hand, looks to the past when dealing with the present. It is about the tried and true method. So if I get into a fight with someone I'll think how did I win this fight last time? And use the same methods. It is about getting the same joy from something over and over/reliving emotions. I feel all those past feelings/emotions/memories when I play Kingdom Hearts over and over again. I generally stick to same gaming methods. When I look at a picture of a bird, I think of my own bird. I think wow he looks like my bird, he has the same grumpy, bossy, look on his face. Si gets scared about new things. Si loves physical concrete symbolism. Think of Hermione Granger- either ESTJ or ISTJ.

So do you like to go on real physical adventures or on adventures with your ideas? 
Is your thinking linear or non-linear? 
Are you a concrete or abstract thinker? 

Who are you at your worst?

Accurate Typing: The Inferior Function - MBTI Notes

Which function is harder for you to use? Ni or Si?

Inferior Si:

The Plight of Inferior Si - Funky MBTI in Fiction

Inferior Ni:

How I experience my inferior Ni - Funky MBTI in Fiction


----------

